# Difference of Shamal Ultra 2008 to new 2-fit Shamal?



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Whats' the difference of the new tubeless ready shamal ultra to the 2008 shamal clincher wheelset?

Can I just put a tubless valve on my 2008 Shamal Ultra and use tubeless tires?


Thanks!


Francis


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*some info....*

http://www.velonews.com/article/82082/technical-qa-with-lennard-zinn---latex-v-tubes


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

hobie1 said:


> Whats' the difference of the new tubeless ready shamal ultra to the 2008 shamal clincher wheelset?
> 
> Can I just put a tubless valve on my 2008 Shamal Ultra and use tubeless tires?
> 
> ...


I just got a pair of the new Shamal two-way fits...

from what I can tell, the difference is the way the bead hooks into the rim. Looks slightly different than the Ksyriums that are being replaced (I know, not a true apples to apples comparison).

They ride fluidly smooth. I'm very happy.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Prequel to C40s post*

I had the same question, as I also have the 08 Shamals. Even if they changed the bead design for 09, it sounds like it's possible to run tubeless on the 08 Shamals. I think C40's post is a follow-up to Zinn's original article where he discusses his experience using Stan's NoTube kit with Ksyrium ES - he mentions that other sealed rims like the ES make for an easy set-up. I have thought about trying this set-up with my ES or my Shamals (don't ask why I need both ). Hutchinson is also expanding their road tubeless tire options for 09, including a lighter tire. Here's a link to the article.

http://www.velonews.com/article/81035/technical-qa-with-lennard-zinn---tire-talk

Good luck if you try this before I do - please share if you do


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know...
I'm a real rule follower! If the manufacturer of the tire says not to use on anything other than an approved tubeless rim profile, I wouldn't...the thought of the tire coming off the rim scares me to death! Broken bones hurt a lot


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Point taken*

That's a good and important point, especially if you don't have other tubeless setup experience (like me). Just offering a relatively inexpensive option, compared to new wheels, but certainly not worth the risk of a serious accident. I will probably wait to see others' opinions of this setup or just wait and buy a true tubeless rim. Enjoy the wheels, Ballena.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

cycleboyco said:


> That's a good and important point, especially if you don't have other tubeless setup experience (like me). Just offering a relatively inexpensive option, compared to new wheels, but certainly not worth the risk of a serious accident. I will probably wait to see others' opinions of this setup or just wait and buy a true tubeless rim. Enjoy the wheels, Ballena.


I'll admit...the first time I took these wheels out for a spin, I was afraid to corner hard on them. After a few miles though, the confidence sets in. Just like running an unfamiliar tire or riding a new course.


----------



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a set of the Shamal Ultra 2 Ways. They seem to be pretty exotic.

I am with the poster that stated he is a rule follower. Coming off a mountain at 50 MPH is nothing to mess with.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

someone please if they can, upload some pics of the new shamal rim... campy claims a new rim 'section', but i have my doubts...

if its true, meh - i'll wait for it to filter thru to Zondas... or just convert them... not mad about being locked into Hutchinsons for now... no point for me until conti and especially vittoria start making tubeless tyres...


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have 2007 Eurus' and I asked my LBS about going tubeless with them like the new 2 ways. My LBS said it would be no problem and they were willing to sell me a set of the Hutchinson tires at cost to give it a try so that they could get some feedback on it.

I have been going back and forth in my head about being a guinea pig.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i would do it, i'm over tubes after pinching 2 new ones trying to mount tight tires on campy rims...

bah ! tires are no problem, its tubes that make the job difficult/annoying/maddening.


----------

